# poor bodyshop work / advice needed to put right



## tomtech (Mar 12, 2013)

Well after recently reading a thread for good bodyshops west midlands I decided to travel over to one of the ones recommended to get some work done on bumper. The work involved stripping the bumper back and removing quite a few stone chips as well a few deeper scuffs. My car is metallic black and the guy who did my car there informed me he would be going of the colour code without blending adj panels. He mentioned it was quite a bit of work and would cost £300 which I was made to pay cash , which I now see why.

Anyhow I get the phone call to mention I can pick car up and that the colour is slightly of but no chalk and cheese and that he would respray if I wanted. Upon seeing the car the colour mismatch wasent as bad as thought It would be and the finish to be honest was actually quite tidy. However after further inspection I noticed the guy must have got something in the paint which I originally thought was a drip. I took the car back to him and he said he would strip the bottom section of the spolier and respray when paint has cured in a couple weeks which I was ok with. 

However after further inspection ive noticed he has not masked my boot lip adj to bumper properly and as a result I have grey primer stuck over my original coat , is there any way to get this of myself or will bodyshop have to correct. Tbh im a bit annoyed I thought I paid a good price and so far my bumper is of in colour I have grey primer on boot lip and something stuck in paint I have included pictures and would wecome advice on the best course of correction without having the bumper resprayed again …. unless you guys think I should get the bumper resprayed what with price paid.


----------



## tomtech (Mar 12, 2013)

some picture of underside of bumper where he hasent flatted paint , looks right ruff


----------



## ScottHannah (Dec 28, 2012)

Did you get a receipt etc? If he doesn't fix everything to an appropriate standard you can take him through trading standards to get it fixed or your money back.


----------



## tomtech (Mar 12, 2013)

urgg thinking about it i dident even get receipt (what a idiot) , my mate was with me though as witness when i picked it up and cash paid + my mate was going to have him carry out some work to his car which he obviously wont be now unless they correct appropriately,

Is that grey primer going to be hard to remove from bonnet lip ? the more i think about the more annoyed i am especially the bits in previous photos


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

try using clay or tar remover on the over spray. 300 may seem a lot for a bumper spray but dealership would want 1k no trouble


----------



## tomtech (Mar 12, 2013)

thanks for advice i would try clay remover but its stuck solid cant even scrap it of with my nail. I was hoping wet sand maybe ? do you guys think i should get bumper respray or just settle on getting the blemishes removed, as is ay im shocked hes left the undersides in the condition he has as the above pictures show. Im also worried if he strips bottom of spoiler the paint may vary again.


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Personally would take it back looks a bit rushed to me no paint on the underside and primer on the bonnet edge why should you remove it ? Would have thought the bumper would have been removed any way. Shouldn't be any problem matching black either metallic or solid


----------



## tomtech (Mar 12, 2013)

its definitely going back up first thing monday morning before work , im just not sure on best course of action in regards to correction at this stage.

Again really quite shocked i mentioned this forum and how i was refered so i would have expected better. I could have just spent a extra 240£ and had a mismatch coloured bumper straight of volvo instead at least the finish would have been better :/. When i come to sell car at present its just obvious the bumper has been resprayed .. i thought i was paying for a good job but i was obviously wrong. I will give them a chance to correct monday first and i will be requested a receipt at the same time for my own records. 

So what would guys recommend as best course of action in relation to putting bumper right be happy with bottom of spoiler corrected or full respray + lip of bonnet can that be wetsanded or polished or is that going to require extra work ? 

apprecaite feedback from replies so far


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Bumper off re painted let them tackle the primer on the bonnet edge


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Thats a pretty rough job there i wouldnt be happy either hope you get it sorted.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Thats shocking, glad the bodyshop i used for my citroen weren't like that.


----------



## tomtech (Mar 12, 2013)

well will see what they got to say tomorrow about how this happened and how there going to put things right. He did mention he would put things right if i wasent happy when i picked car up so i will give them the chance to correct. Will report back tomorrow appreciate replies thanks all.


----------



## tomtech (Mar 12, 2013)

visited bodyshop this morning and have to say the guy was very helpfull and insisted he would put right the work to the bottom of spoiler and the underside of bumper + remove overspray without affecting the current paint job on bonnet , to be honest i cant ask for anymore then that and feel a lot happier now , as per my first visit he does seem a stand up guy and these things can and will happen. To be honest the finish they have achieved on paint job on the main section of bumper looks great so hopefully when car is next dropped of and sorted the rest of it should look spot on. I look forward to updating this thread with a mint looking bumper later in week.


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Good news mate hope it all gets sorted


----------

